# Imagine You Were God



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Imagine you were God -- all alone -- nothing but you and space.
Wouldn't you want to have others around to keep you company?

So you decide to create some other beings. You want to have
some intelligent conversation and relationships, so you create
them with freedom of choice. Things are perfect. You have a
wonderful universe with no problems. Then some of your created
beings decide they don't want to do things your way. They rebel
and want to run the universe, instead of obeying you. Suddenly
there is no peace. What do you do?

Realizing you must preserve order and protect those who didn't
rebel against you, you decree judgment on the rebels. But they
accuse you of unfairness -- saying you're not qualified to
judge them -- that you don't know what it's like to live under
your rule.

This accusation cannot stand unanswered if you want to preserve
peace and order in the future. So you choose to allow a "jury
trial" to decide the rebels' fate. But who can be on the jury?
It can't be those involved. There's only one solution: create
some new beings -- human beings -- to be the jury.

1 CORINTHIANS 6:3a NIV
3 Do you not know that we will judge angels?

The rebels insist on equal access to the jury. You agree,
giving your word allowing the jury complete freedom to choose.
If these humans choose to follow the rebels, you will not
interfere. Only if the humans freely choose to follow you and
your way -- rejecting the rebels and their way -- will the
loyal humans then pass judgment on the rebels. You realize this
is risky but it's the only way to settle the issue so your
motives and judgment will not continue to be questioned.

So, you create a man and a woman, putting them in a perfect
environment. To be fair, you allow the rebels access. Then it
turns sour. The rebels score a knockout blow. Man rebels by
disobeying the simple command which you gave to allow them the
opportunity to rebel. It seems the rebels were proven right --
your way was not what an impartial jury would decide to do.

Is it over? Do you give up and let the rebels take over the
universe and destroy it with their selfishness, as you know
they will?

Or, do you do something bold and unexpected? What can you do?
After all, the jury has been completely taken over by the
rebels.

It's time to quit imagining and read the Bible -- with
a little more understanding of what God may have faced.

Whether everything written above is the way it happened, we
don't know. We do know that God made a bold move in becoming a
human and dying to prove His love and redeem us.

We also know how it all turns out in the end, by reading the
book of Revelation in the New Testament.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome post, thanks


----------

